# Cheers Glossmax.



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Took a trip to Glossmax today for some more goodies. Just wanted to say thanks to you both for taking the time to explain about all these sealants and waxes. Cheers :thumb:.


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

+ 1 from me 

Sorry for taking up your afternoon too guys


----------



## FMC (Apr 15, 2008)

Me too. Thanks for all the advice you've given!

Highly Recommended!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

No probs guys  

Always nice to see some good feedback :thumb:


----------

